# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Relations clients / calendrier / gtes

## TBA_78

Bonjour, 

Avec FullCalendar dans Symfony (mais c'est sans doute sans importance) , quelles relations doivent tre mises en place pour la location de gites entre les clients, le calendrier et les gtes? 

Je sche... 

Je vous remercie de me mettre sur la voie.

Je vous remercie de votre aide

----------


## escartefigue

Classiquement, dans ce genre de contexte, les rgles de gestion seront :

R001 :  une date, un gite ne peut tre rserv que par au plus un client
R002 : un client peut rserver plusieurs gites et plusieurs fois le mme gite.

Avec ces rgles, le modle conceptuel simplifi est donc le suivant :



L'entit-type [CA_calendrier] est dite "fictive" : elle n'est modlise que pour faire participer son identifiant CA_date comme PK de la table qui sera issue de l'association (RS_reserver). C'est la raison pour laquelle le nom de cette entit-type est entre parenthses.

La flche dirige vers [CL_client] matrialise la contrainte R001 selon laquelle  une date, un gite ne peut tre rserv que par un seul client

En un clic, on en drive le modle logique suivant :



Ce qui donne le script ci-aprs pour MySQL :



```

```

----------


## TBA_78

Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris du temps, je vais regarder  tte repose ds lundi.

Merci encore

----------


## SQLpro

ATTENTION : pour ce qui est htellerie, il faut un calendrier par nuites...

----------

